# Weekend project for the living room



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

...that somehow slid into the week (but that’s nothing new lol). The wife asked for a TV wall panel. 

I started by making the framework:










Mounted on the ledger and fastened to the beams with angle mounts:










Chose T&G boards for the panel, blue pine treated with linseed oil:










Had to stop for now, since the TV mount bracket isn’t here yet. Once it arrives, I’ll finish stitching up the panel, put a box shelf on the bottom for paraphernalia & whatever trim the wife wants around the outer edges.

More pictures to follow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very interested to see the outcome. I love anything home theatre related


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

cool idea, look forward to seeing the project completed


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice idea. A big screen deserves some framing around it. It looks pretty spartan just slapped against a blank wall. Look forward to seeing more. Will there be a shelf or cabinet on it? Extra speakers?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Look good so far Dennis. I really like the spalted wood you chose for the panel.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice idea. A big screen deserves some framing around it. It looks pretty spartan just slapped against a blank wall. Look forward to seeing more. Will there be a shelf or cabinet on it? Extra speakers?




Tom,

Yes, there will be a floating box shelf for all the accessories. I’ll run the wires and the cables behind the panel. No plans for speakers, we’re thinking a soundbar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Idea!*....if you hinge the paneling along one vertical edge it'd give you a discrete hidey hole for your long guns. Just sayin'.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

DaninVan said:


> *Idea!*....if you hinge the paneling along one vertical edge it'd give you a discrete hidey hole for your long guns. Just sayin'.




Haha, that’s a neat idea. Too bad I’ll probably get a divorce notice as soon as the missus finds out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

The bracket has arrived ! 



















100% worth the money paid for it. Looks and feels like it could survive a nuclear holocaust.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I like your prioritything! Get the flat screen up prior to actually finishing the planking...


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

DaninVan said:


> I like your prioritything! Get the flat screen up prior to actually finishing the planking...




Appreciate the sarcasm  I had to actually measure the slack for the cords WITH the TV mounted and fully extended out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

qulevrius said:


> The bracket has arrived !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would hide the screws in the pine paneling. I think it would look nicer. I wis I could find pine like what you have. It sure looks nice.


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

hawkeye10 said:


> I would hide the screws in the pine paneling. I think it would look nicer. I wis I could find pine like what you have. It sure looks nice.




I can always fill the screw holes with putty after everything is done. The wood is Sierra Blue Pine from HD that I treated with linseed oil, lots of bang for the buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

qulevrius said:


> I can always fill the screw holes with putty after everything is done. The wood is Sierra Blue Pine from HD that I treated with linseed oil, lots of bang for the buck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the look of blue stain pine. Your giving me ideas for my Florida room. :smile:


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

roxanne562001 said:


> I love the look of blue stain pine. Your giving me ideas for my Florida room. :smile:




Thank you  The blue stain pine really has to be treated to get rid of that washed out look and bring out the grain. Pine in particular, looks rich and gorgeous after soaking up linseed oil. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You did a great job of keeping the screws very uniform,so I kind of like them exposed in this case


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

I’m officially in the cable management stage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

qulevrius said:


> I’m officially in the cable management stage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are there LEDs behind the border for backlighting :grin:


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Are there LEDs behind the border for backlighting :grin:




That’s a sharp negative, pardner. The little woman said “keep it simple, stu... err, darling”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Almost there. Next is mounting a ledger under the bottom shelf, planing the top shelf edge, putting the trim on all the edges, a few cosmetic touches here and there, maybe a torsion partition inside the shelf and it should be done.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

So... As I’m starting to fit the trim on the panel, the wife goes “But wait, there’s more ! Let there be a media shelf.” And just like that, the project has been extended:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

The Supreme Foreman halps:










Observes:










And evaluates:













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I didn’t know about the side shelves . Great idea


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I didn’t know about the side shelves . Great idea




That would be the wife. Technically it’s done, just have to put the shelves in place snd a few cosmetic touch ups here and there. Structurally nothing has to be added.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Just noticed the splitter on the cable and the electrical outlet. I would have been tempted to install outlets higher up behind the new stand to keep everything hidden


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Just noticed the splitter on the cable and the electrical outlet. I would have been tempted to install outlets higher up behind the new stand to keep everything hidden




There’s a power strip hidden behind the panel (mounted onto a 2-by), accessible via a trap door right below the TV. Hiding the main outlet isn’t feasible, because it can be used for other things. But, I understand where you’re coming from.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

qulevrius said:


> There’s a power strip hidden behind the panel (mounted onto a 2-by), accessible via a trap door right below the TV. Hiding the main outlet isn’t feasible, because it can be used for other things. But, I understand where you’re coming from.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wouldn’t hide the main outlet, but would have spliced into and had another outlet higher up .
You did a great job though as it looks really sharp . Just something that I noticed , not trying to nit pic


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I wouldn’t hide the main outlet, but would have spliced into and had another outlet higher up .
> 
> You did a great job though as it looks really sharp . Just something that I noticed , not trying to nit pic




Thanks, it means a lot. Especially since it’s the biggest project I tackled, ever. And it required doing some stuff I wasn’t 100% comfortable with. It may not seem complicated to the folks who’ve been doing this for decades, but it was pretty challenging for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

qulevrius said:


> Thanks, it means a lot. Especially since it’s the biggest project I tackled, ever. And it required doing some stuff I wasn’t 100% comfortable with. It may not seem complicated to the folks who’ve been doing this for decades, but it was pretty challenging for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This would be a huge challenge for me,as I really haven’t completed anything lol .
I do have future plans to build a better stand for my home theatre system , but I’ve got some other projects to do first , like insulating my garage maybe . 

I should mention that I’m The Cable Guy , and I’ve seen many setups , but nothing as nice or unique as this . 
Hopefully I have this much success with my project


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> This would be a huge challenge for me,as I really haven’t completed anything lol .
> 
> I do have future plans to build a better stand for my home theatre system , but I’ve got some other projects to do first , like insulating my garage maybe .
> 
> ...




Seeing as I’m in a somewhat limited capacity at this moment (no table saw since I sold the portable and haven’t finished restoring the Craftsman, the shop isn’t organized etc) I would’ve probably kept putting it off longer. But since the wife and I were talking about this project for about 3 months now, it was time to walk the walk. So, although it would’ve been significantly faster and easier to taper and trim the boards on a good table saw, I had to make due with a circular saw, a miter saw and a router. Only to prove that the difference between having or lacking certain power tools is the time it takes to complete the project. I planned on finishing within a few days, but it ended up taking 2 weeks. Mistakes been made, but I learned how to fix them. All in all, it was an invaluable experience and now am much more confident about taking on large projects. If I were to take up something similar right now, I’d probably finish it in half the time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Just saw your edit. I cannot, with clear conscience, take a credit for the uniqueness of the idea. The inspiration came from this, I just tailored it to my needs and specs. Not to mention the cost; these TV panels’ price range varies with size and runs anywhere from $550 to $1,500. So I threw together a Sketchup model (no dimensions):










Then did some extensive research on the materials. My FIL was a great help, the guy used to be a general contractor for over 40 years. Then we made a trip to HD and got to work.

Mine ended up costing just shy of $300 (building materials alone, mounting bracket not included).




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally done:










Undecided on the partition for the shelf. I know, 1st world problems...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!
now for a valence..


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

At my house this is usually the point in the project when my wife says... I think the TV would look better on the other wall. :smile:

Looks great and love the Blue Pine!


----------

